# beretta pistol I.D.



## srsopo (Feb 10, 2015)

new to forum...trying to ask a question about a Beretta 9mm Kurz...I am told that the serial numbers for the model 1934 start in the 400000 range...the gun I'm looking at has a number in the 37000 range proceeded by the letter G....on the left side below the slide is the letter S & at the top of the grip below the hammer is the eagle wearing a crown (Italian Air Force)...the only marking on the gun's right side are the serial number written twice and cal.9...Can anyone tell me what I have here?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Can you post a photo of this beast?


----------



## srsopo (Feb 10, 2015)

havnt figured that out yet...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Upload photo(s) to a website called Photobucket.
At the right of the uploaded picture is a "Share" area.
Copy Email/IM or Slideshow information, and paste it into your post here.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Try this link:

Firearm Technical Data

Just type in the serial number and it should (for an Italian-made gun) tell you what it is. Worked well for my 84F


----------



## srsopo (Feb 10, 2015)

thanks for the tip


----------



## srsopo (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm trying to get info on this pistol for a friend. I think it is a model 1934 corti...I am curious to know if there is something special or unique about it. I think it is post war because of the G prefix but the serial number is lower than what I've read is right for that time period. Is it a commercial model (why the air force insignia?). Why are there so few markings?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Is it true that the only markings on its slide is its serial number? That's all that I can see.
There should also be two lines of words, on the slide's left side.

The impression on the rear of its frame's left side should be a proof mark, but it doesn't look like any standard Italian-government proof mark in my references.

The caliber marking is also different from that which my references specify.

So it's a M.1934 type, but it may not have been made by Beretta, or even in Italy.
Or, it might've been made by Beretta, but during the "troubles" after the Fascist Italian surrender, while northern Italy was controlled by Nazi Germany.

Please do the following:
1. Confirm that there are no words stamped into the pistol's slide. Or, if there are, please make a very clear, close-up picture of them.
2. Please make a very clear, close-up picture of the possible proof mark at the rear of the frame, on the left side.
3. There seems to be another marking at the heel of the grip, next to the lanyard loop. Please add a close-up of that, too.


----------



## srsopo (Feb 10, 2015)

The only marking on the slide is the serial number which is also on the right side frame
The impression you see on the frame's left side is the eagle over crown(Italian Air Force)
There are no words anywhere on the slide
The mark near the lanyard loop is a small rectangle containing the letters BM...there are no other markings on the gun that I can find ( I did not disassemble it)
These are the reasons I can't I.D. the gun! Nothing fits with what I find in the literature available online...also agun dealer offered $1500 for the gun!...why?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Go hereBeretta and scroll down to the link marked.

Blank Slide*"G" prefix "CAL. 9" Marked with Airforce acceptance - G28088

It looks like yours, but God alone knows the significance except that it would appear Steve is right about the date and circumstances.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

There you go! Thanks, *SD*!
His Google-fu is better than mine is.

Your pistol was made by Beretta, but during the Nazi German occupation of northern Italy, during late 1943, or maybe '44 or '45.
(The "BM" mark may actually be "PN," the nitro-powder proof mark. Or it may really be "BM," and indicate manufacture by Beretta. I dunno.)

Its history makes it valuable. Keep it in original, but well-maintained condition.
Use no abrasives. Do not refinish. Clean and oil only.
Shoot it rarely, and clean it well afterward.

If a dealer offered you $1,500.00 for it, it's probably worth about $2,000.00 to $3,000.00 to a collector.
If you want to sell it, put it on consignment with a reputable auction house like Rock Island Auctions.

The Italians surrendered to the Allies on September 3, 1943. By September 10, the Germans retaliated by occupying as much of Italy as they could. Although Italian anti-German partisans were very active, German troops controlled northern Italy, and the Beretta factory, until 1945.


----------



## srsopo (Feb 10, 2015)

Steve, SailDesign, Thanks so much for the assistance! I will pass this info on and maybe put it on consignment like you suggest.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

The other thing worthy of note is that it appears the only '34s to be made in a "real" 9mm were in this period. All the rest were 9 Short (380ACP).

Probably due to the Nazis favouring the 9mm Parabellum (9x19), 9mm Luger, whatever-you-want-to-call-it).


----------

